# Rod rebuilding help



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought a couple of cheap ice fishing rods. I want to take off a couple of the guides and move them. I also need to replace the tip guide. I know the tip guide I could probably do my self. But the other one needs to be removed and then rewound onto the blank. Is this something I could do myself with out special tools? Or would somebody be willing to help me out if I get the supplies I need?

Thanks


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

You can do it yourself here's what you should do.

Remove the guide wraps with a razor blade, be careful not to hit the blank or the blanks finish. Once you get enough off to expose the thread you can usually unwind the thread and the thread finish will come off also. Relocate the blank to where you want it and temporarily attach it with some tape. To wrap the rod cut some V's into the top of the box to rest the rod on. If you have a fly tying bobbin stick some rod wrapping thread in it and poke the tip of the bobbin through the box. Now you can wrap the guides onto the blank. Once the guides are wrapped you have to finish them with finish like Threadmaster.

The only problem I'd see is the area where the guide used to be. It may not look very nice. If that's the case take some very fine sand paper and clean the area up. Then recoat the area you sanded with some polyurethane (you may want to thin it up with some denatured alcohol).

I'm terrible at giving written directions so if something didn't make sense or you have questions ask away.

If you don't want to deal with it I could do it for you.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks icthys,

I am not too worried about where the guide is coming off because I am just moving it 90 degrees around the blank.

I may take you up on the offer of you doing it for me.

Thanks


----------

